# Best Deal on the Rip Shifter?



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looking to install the GMM rip shifter. Who has the best prices?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Speed inc. is were I bought mine from. I don't know who else sells Ripshifters besides JHP that is more expensive than Speed Inc.

Speed Inc - Parts Warehouse - FREE SHIPPING


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

For me I cannot justify close 400 for one. I'm gonna have to really dislike the OEM shifter a whole lot before I would even consider spending that much. I know how great these work but I don't have any issues with mine to warrant that kind of money. I'd consider used.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The GMM was probably the best mod I did to the car. Shifting is something you do all the time and the positive feel and effortless 2>3 shift made it well worth it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

:agree im looking to install the rip shift as well when i get my clutch replaced...i heard it was unbelievable too...but your right 400 is a bit lot for it, but i personally think it is worth it.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

buy it directly from gmm it is $350 and shipping is included.. also the fact of the matter is it IS kinda spendy for what it is.. but it is worth it because it is the best shifter out there for the gto simply because the b&m are known to break and the others are just a shorter version of the stock one which sucks because of how loose the linkage is.. for example put your car in gear and notice how much your shifter still moves, without taking it out of gear. the gmm on the other hand has ZERO movement. also does any one have the race version? what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bluegoat05 said:


> buy it directly from gmm it is $350 and shipping is included.. also the fact of the matter is it IS kinda spendy for what it is.. but it is worth it because it is the best shifter out there for the gto simply because the b&m are known to break and the others are just a shorter version of the stock one which sucks because of how loose the linkage is.. for example put your car in gear and notice how much your shifter still moves, without taking it out of gear. the gmm on the other hand has ZERO movement. also does any one have the race version? what are your thoughts on it?


I have the "race" version and really like it with no issues. Some have reported noise but that may be from install technique or possibly a noisy transmission.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I have the "race" version and really like it with no issues. Some have reported noise but that may be from install technique or possibly a noisy transmission.


how is it driving in the streets? Is it hard with driveability driving normal speeds?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> For me I cannot justify close 400 for one. I'm gonna have to really dislike the OEM shifter a whole lot before I would even consider spending that much. I know how great these work but I don't have any issues with mine to warrant that kind of money. I'd consider used.


I was in the same boat as you, and the wife thought the same thing asking why spend $350+ on something. I had to actuly drive one to push me over. I hated the stick in the mud feeling and blowing shifts.


Bluegoat05 said:


> also does any one have the race version? what are your thoughts on it?


I have the race ver. I like it alot and don't regret it. Its alittle noisey at times and thats mostly due to the shifter knob witch don't do it that much really. My stock shifter made alittle noise thought the knob. Thats why they offer the street ver. because it uses the factory insulated shifter handle. The stock shifter assy is double insulated and dampens most of the driveline noise. The GMM is a direct mount so your going to get some noise. I used both boots the black one and the white one and still get a little to no noise.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya i was the same way my buddy got one and before then i really didnt have a problem with the stock one but once i tried his i just had to have one! but what i really wondered about the race one is, is it shorter than your stock one was? because the street is the same height. or is it just more solid?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bluegoat05 said:


> buy it directly from gmm it is $350 and shipping is included.. also the fact of the matter is it IS kinda spendy for what it is.. but it is worth it because it is the best shifter out there for the gto simply because the b&m are known to break and the others are just a shorter version of the stock one which sucks because of how loose the linkage is.. for example put your car in gear and notice how much your shifter still moves, without taking it out of gear. the gmm on the other hand has ZERO movement. also does any one have the race version? what are your thoughts on it?


Do you have a direct link to GMM? I have seen some 349.00 up to 399+ shipping on different sites.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

the race is a sturdier version of the two, its totally street drivable and drives just like any regular manual. it does let more noise in, and it does vibrate a bit. but it lets you feel that the car is alive. 400+ horses and you want it to be a prius? its gonna be noisy, vibrate and feel a bit heavy. but its a million times better then a stick in glue feeling of the old crappy shifter, and thats the way the cas should have came from the factory! its THAT good.. 400$ is a bit steep, i paid 330 for mine a year ago.. but if you can find used, just snag that - they are bulletproof.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Do you have a direct link to GMM? I have seen some 349.00 up to 399+ shipping on different sites.


349.99 & free shipping.... I think I will take the plunge. Welcome To Ripshift - Australia's Fastest Manual Shifter


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I take it your getting the street version?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

so is the race version shorter than the street version because i was thinkin i may get the race shaft and change out the street has any one driven both?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe they're the same height but not positive. If you guys want short check out the Billet. It's a little more but i think it feels better than the gmm.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GM4life said:


> I take it your getting the street version?


Yea I believe so....

I won't have to remove the shift knob as the whole assy will bolt up to the unit where as the race version shaft doesn't have a bushing to help reduce the noise (so I was told by a rip shift dealer). I don't race the car and both units offer the same in the way of performance (again told by that dealer). After reading various posts of those with the race version many post they feel increased vibration and noise. Talking to a few with the street they didn't notice the same as reported in the race version. 

Gonna order it online 349.99 includes shipping.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I installed the race version last year. I did not notice any difference in "noise" after installing it. It is no problem for street use, and was the best $350 I've spent on this car. I bought it from JHP before they raised their prices. It took about two weeks to get to me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Well, got the street version rip shifter installed. WOW what a difference. I understand now why so many rave about this. Although I never had an issue with the stock shifter, I learned I did but didn't know it until the first time I took the car out with it in. I purchased a gasket kit to add to the unit one for the bottom and 2 for the shifter linkage. The unit is quiet and no vibration. Shifts smooth and is solid. Amazing how different this unit is from stock. Should have done this before. Amazing.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I want so bad... but the idea of spending $350 on a shifter is just ming boggling.

I drove my buddys 06 with the Hurst and it was really nice, but def would go with GMM for the stock appearance.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> I want so bad... but the idea of spending $350 on a shifter is just ming boggling.
> 
> I drove my buddys 06 with the Hurst and it was really nice, but def would go with GMM for the stock appearance.


I thought the same thing. Against my better judgment I ordered it direct. I stopped second guessing myself when I took it out for the first time. 

I have heard pros and cons on the Hurst, I have heard NO cons on the rip shifter. Personally for me the round knob just doesn't look good in this car it looks out of place.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Did you install it yourself, GTOJudge? If so, did you put the car on a lift and how long did it take to do the change?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> Did you install it yourself, GTOJudge? If so, did you put the car on a lift and how long did it take to do the change?


I had a few doctors over. 3-4 buddies. Front of the car was jacked up on stands so they could get to the tranny. It was not a difficult install just took a while as bolts can be a pain to get to. I think 3 hours total. Included draining and reinstalling Synthetic oil. 

Chicken, burgers, dogs, salads, chips, and BEER the reward.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Good friends to have.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I installed mine by myself. Took me a little over three hours, but I didn't change the fluid like GTO JUDGE did. The worst part about it was having to go back and forth from inside the car to under the car. Definitely would have been easier and faster if I had someone to help me. 

For anyone thinking about buying one, but are finding it hard to spend that kind of money on a shifter - just do it. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## keithd06 (Jun 6, 2010)

I just ordered my street version from JHP for 367 shipped. I can't wait to see if it's all it's hyped to be. I was going to order it from ripshift.com but I sent two emails in the past week with no response.

What's the general consensus on hooking this shifter up with lou's short stick? I've also read that the "hardware" that comes with it for the install is garbage, and should be replaced with better quality stuff. 

I almost remember reading somewhere....that there was someone that was selling some "hardware" that's of a better quality. Any ideas on this, or am I just reading too much??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

keithd06 said:


> I just ordered my street version from JHP for 367 shipped. I can't wait to see if it's all it's hyped to be. I was going to order it from ripshift.com but I sent two emails in the past week with no response.
> 
> What's the general consensus on hooking this shifter up with lou's short stick? I've also read that the "hardware" that comes with it for the install is garbage, and should be replaced with better quality stuff.
> 
> I almost remember reading somewhere....that there was someone that was selling some "hardware" that's of a better quality. Any ideas on this, or am I just reading too much??


There is NOTHING junk about this. Whomever stated there is either hasn't seen the unit or are justifying not spending the $$ for one. I am the LAST person that will put inferior products in any of my cars.

The street version has the linking shaft that bolts to the existing handle assy. This eliminates having to remove the shifter knob. The race version is all one piece and the shifter knob has to be removed and installed on it. Make sure you use locktite on the bolts it is clearly bolded as stated in the instructions. I spent 10.00 for an added gasket kit. This gasket set includes one large gasket that goes on the bottom of the unit and 2 smaller pieces that are installed where the shift linkage bolts to the unit. This is to reduce vibration and noise. There is a gasket on the bottom of the unit that comes with the unit I left it on. Order Shifter Gaskets 

Replace the gear oil while you are at it. I installed Mobil 1 synthetic Dexron III auto trans fluid. Make sure it is Dexron III and not IV, V, or VI. I couldn't find Royal Purple locally or I would have used that. Reason: the top of the tranny will be exposed. Easy to install rather than pumping it in from beneath the car at a later date. Take extra precautions to make sure you do not drop anything in the trans while its exposed.

Cramped quarters getting bolts in and out and working beneath the car, you will have to drop the transmission Xmember to allow you room to work. This unit has stops in it that will hit the stop in the trans, it will have to be adjusted.the OEM doesn't have this which gives it that "squishy" feeling. The throws are noticeably shorter. You can bang the gears as hard and as fast as you can, the quality is fantastic. 

I am tickled to death this. 350.00? Its a lot, but you'll see why people rave about this once you take it out.


----------



## keithd06 (Jun 6, 2010)

Shifter is installed, along with skipshift eliminator. Reverse is very hard to engage, and it seems that the shift light still comes on in the car. Overall, the shifter is nice....not very impressed with how difficult it is to engage reverse.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

sorry to hear that you are having a hard time engaging reverse. That's not a problem with mine.

What shift light are you talking about? You mean the skip shift indicator on the dash? The shifter will not eliminate that indicator. You need to pick yourself up a skip shift eliminator. They are all over ebay for about 20 bucks. It still won't eliminate the indicator, but it will stop the solenoid from forcing the 1st to 4th shift.


----------

